# Waterfarm 8pack



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

This is my first run with the 8pack and its going sweetingly. 11 days veg and I had to flower. Here are the pics I have. Sorry bout the quality. Im growing Rhino and Skywalker. The Rhino has unknown ancenstry and the skywalker is from DutchPAssion seedbank. the rhino is the taller of the two.


----------



## Growdude (Dec 12, 2007)

Looks real sweet, gotta love em

Do you have mylar around your grow or is it in the open like that?

How many grows have you gotten from your waterfarms?


----------



## gangalama (Dec 12, 2007)

this is my first shot and no I didnt close it off with reflective wrap, though I should have. Those two 1000 watt hortiluxes are hard to keep cool


----------



## gangalama (Dec 28, 2007)

I borrowed someones camera.................... 
theyre really packing on the weight.
The Rhino is nearing the end while the skywalker has a ways to go.:yay:


----------



## tom-tom (Dec 28, 2007)

wow man looks awsome man i got me one drip bucket just like that ,but not 8 id like to get that tho<<<what is all the string for just curious?? but yea man this is a awsome grow i love white rihno its the only good bud ive ever had i paid 150 dollars for a quarter lol but it was worth every penny for shure and it was also grown in hydro ,,good stuff bro 










HAPPY GROWIN TOM TOM 
AND HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## gangalama (Dec 28, 2007)

the string is necessary for these fatgirls. theyd be on the floor otherwise.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW, Nice!!!!!!!


----------



## Growdude (Dec 29, 2007)

Looking great! gotta love your waterfarm!


----------



## 4u2sm0ke (Dec 29, 2007)

Great job....you sure do have some Good Looking Ladies there


----------



## POTUS (Dec 29, 2007)

Those are BEAUTIFUL plants! They look like HEAVEN.

Big fat juicy looking buds! NICE, NICE, NICE


----------



## jjsunderground (Dec 29, 2007)

look real nice. whatd you get outta that 5 pounds? if you dont mind me asking.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 4, 2008)

Actually imma chop down the Rhinos tomorrow. They are so done!
The skywalker are still swelling as they`ve got at least a week to go.
As for yield, with the rhino in every bucket id get 5lbs but there were 3 skywalkers in there and they dont yield as much. But I`ll letya know soon!


----------



## gangalama (Jan 6, 2008)

soooooo much herb off 5 plants its unbelievable. pics in the a.m


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 6, 2008)

*Now that's a jungle.   Man O man those ladies look great. Looking foward to your next round of pics.  *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 6, 2008)

beautiful ladies...makes my eyes red just looking at them


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

better late than never, ive got2 get my own camera. Anyway heres the Rhino. 5 plants. They were put into flower nov11, lest we 4get. Fed with DNF 2 part, Bcuzz bloom, carboload, and koolbloom. Flushed for three days. Smothered in trichomes and it reeks when touched.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

This stuff is truly *A* grade. its one of those stones where your *SO *high u can get a little anxiety, I love it.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 7, 2008)

That is one beautiful grow, how long did it take you start to finish? Can you tell me what size area it used as well? Thanks.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 7, 2008)

11 days veg. 56 days flower (RHINO). approx area used including rez. 10 feet long maybe 5 foot wide


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 7, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> 11 days veg. 56 days flower (RHINO). approx area used including rez. 10 feet long maybe 5 foot wide


 
Hi again, couple of other questions if you don't mind. In that 10 by 5 area you had eight plants, was if full or did you have room for more? Also did you have any problems with the drip rings, like plugging up or anything? Thanks, I'm thinking about getting one and just want to see how happy you are with the system.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 8, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hi again, couple of other questions if you don't mind. In that 10 by 5 area you had eight plants, was if full or did you have room for more? Also did you have any problems with the drip rings, like plugging up or anything? Thanks, I'm thinking about getting one and just want to see how happy you are with the system.


 
They needed more room. I`ve not yet reached Max potential with this badboy but I will be using this system in the future no doubt. I`m very happy with it.:hubba:


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 8, 2008)

*Now that's a harvest.   Did i mention that you have to let us sample your product after the dry and cure is done? Rule #420 on the site for all mods.  :hubba: Great job mang. :aok: *


----------



## gangalama (Jan 9, 2008)

Only the colas are still moist. The rest should be jarred and bagged tonight. B sure to letya know whats there.


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 9, 2008)

So at the end, how much did u harvest from how many plants? They look like really big buds!!


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks awesome, looks like the dog got into it. :ccc:


----------



## yeroc1982 (Jan 9, 2008)

wHAT WUZ UR DRIED WEIGHT FROM THAT GROW AND FROM HOW MANY PLANTS?


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

So final weight is in. 2 and a half pounds and 24 grams off of 5 rhinos. She smokes very smooth, you dont cough too much. Very Aromatic when broken into. Great Medicinal!!, you 4get ur pains and head 2the fridge. The skywalkers are comin down 2morrow......................


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 11, 2008)

*Wow mang 2 1/2 LB. from 5 plants is great. :aok:  If ya need any help what so ever smoking it just give a yell and we'll be right over.  *


----------



## gangalama (Jan 11, 2008)

THE BROTHER'S GRUNT said:
			
		

> *Wow mang 2 1/2 LB. from 5 plants is great. :aok: If ya need any help what so ever smoking it just give a yell and we'll be right over.  *


 
Dont know about needin help smokin, but good company is hard to find. 2 &1/2 is pretty good considering the 11 days veg. When space allows I`d like to see what a months veg will do!!:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Jan 12, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> Dont know about needin help smokin, but good company is hard to find. 2 &1/2 is pretty good considering the 11 days veg. When space allows I`d like to see what a months veg will do!!:hubba:


 
Was there more bud than pictured on the lawn chair? 2/12 pounds is quite a harvest.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 12, 2008)

that was no lawn chair my friend. that was a clothing rack well over a meter and1/2 long and then there was the entire closet full so yah it was quite a harvest.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 14, 2008)

Wow I love this stench! *Absolutely Insane* trichrome count. I cant wait to smoke this stuff.:bong2: :fly:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

Yes Please


----------



## gangalama (Jan 15, 2008)

I`m getn ready for another run with the waterfarm, just can`t decide on a strain. I think I`ve come down to either Mango or Blueberry, maybe the Chronic? I dunno, any input is welcome.


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 15, 2008)

Do Mango, Purple Haze, or Ice...or Chronic


----------



## gangalama (Jan 15, 2008)

Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Do Mango, Purple Haze, or Ice...or Chronic


 
Now you see my dilemma. Gonna burn alotta herb figurin this one out.


----------



## octobong007 (Jan 15, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> Now you see my dilemma. Gonna burn alotta herb figurin this one out.


hey, i'm over here crying for your dilemma!!!!  your dog should be our mascot, kewl as heck.  congrats on 2.5+ pounds, makes me look forward to the future.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

yah not much of a dilemma is it?LOL. Still decisions can drive u mad.


----------



## Dr.Dro (Jan 16, 2008)

Is that a grey pitbull?.......Man Ive been looking everywhere for a grey one...Nice dog
Dro:cool2:


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

Dr.Dro said:
			
		

> Is that a grey pitbull?.......Man Ive been looking everywhere for a grey one...Nice dog
> Dro:cool2:


 
Thanks, he gets that alot. He`s actually a cane corso, justa pup. Here in the **** province of Ontario they`ve decided to ban pitbulls. I had two of mine taken from me. My red brindle female "Leela" and my all white male "Coca".  I was crushed, I had "rescued" Leela from crappy owners and I actually birthed Coca. They were harmless. It reinforced a lot of my hatred for the system. Anyway I`d like to say R.I.P to any pitbull that has been mistreated, it`s not their fault.
http://www.metacafe.com/watch/931526/time_to_put_an_end_to_breed_specific_legislation/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jan 16, 2008)

*Wow Gangalama the ladies are looking great and yes were good company.   Like your dog pics as well. It's a damn shame that they can come take a member of your family away just like that.  *


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Jan 16, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> Thanks, he gets that alot. He`s actually a cane corso, justa pup. Here in the **** province of Ontario they`ve decided to ban pitbulls. I had two of mine taken from me. My red brindle female "Leela" and my all white male "Coca". I was crushed, I had "rescued" Leela from crappy owners and I actually birthed Coca. They were harmless. It reinforced a lot of my hatred for the system. Anyway I`d like to say R.I.P to any pitbull that has been mistreated, it`s not their fault.
> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/931526/time_to_put_an_end_to_breed_specific_legislation/


 
So after you've had your dogs and they made a ban they were allowed to take them? That sounds like crap they'd do in the States, that's just wrong, it's like taking your kids away cause they have red hair, though I wish they had taken my brother (red head)  

Sorry man about your dogs...but the one you have now is one cute dog and he looks baked in all of your photos! Good luck on the next grow...how about AK47 and blueberry, choices, choices...


----------



## SALTROCK (Jan 16, 2008)

Congrats on that harvest, great journal, great dogs. Doing something right, keep it up. 

                                   Thanks
                                     SALT


----------



## gangalama (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks guys. Sadly Legally dogs are considered property and are subject to off the wall bylaws passed by local morons.


----------



## lax4wm (Jan 17, 2008)

Sweeeeeet grow man! I hope I can get even a small percentage of your harvest! 

Question:  I am assuming you chose to only go with bcbloom & koolbloom(from the technaflora line) for a reason....why nothing else by techna...just so I know for next time I basicaly went into the store and knew I was getting one of the three sets..FF, BC, or GH just because they are so known but as for supplements aside from those I am clueless...i have the three FF's bc a friend is letting me borrow them, beastie bloomz, cha ching, and open sesame.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 17, 2008)

lax4wm said:
			
		

> Sweeeeeet grow man! I hope I can get even a small percentage of your harvest!
> 
> Question: I am assuming you chose to only go with bcbloom & koolbloom(from the technaflora line) for a reason....why nothing else by techna...just so I know for next time I basicaly went into the store and knew I was getting one of the three sets..FF, BC, or GH just because they are so known but as for supplements aside from those I am clueless...i have the three FF's bc a friend is letting me borrow them, beastie bloomz, cha ching, and open sesame.


Fed with DNF 2 part, Bcuzz , VitamaxPlus, carboload, and koolbloom.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 18, 2008)

Got a little under 3/4 of a pound, but these silver bluey buds are soooo worth there weight. More crystals than I have seen on anything I`ve grown or bought. DEADLY smoke, *xtremely* tastey (a piney lemon smell that lingers) and she sticks like velcro!:hubba: :hubba: :hubba:


----------



## BizzyHigh (Jan 18, 2008)

Completely beautiful!! What a great grow A++ Looking forward to another one.. Give us some more updates would love to see the progress! Thanks :aok:


----------



## Midnight Toker (Jan 18, 2008)

Looks grade A man! wanna share some?


----------



## PurpleSkunk (Jan 18, 2008)

looks so frosty mmmm nice job keep it up.PS


----------



## gangalama (Jan 26, 2008)

I`ve decided on 7 chronic plants and a mango to mix it up. I would have done all mango but someone convinced me he needed the clones. These cutting are only like 10 days old. I spaced out my buckets further and brought the rez back some. Will post pics of room later today once everything is in place. Peace.


----------



## gangalama (Jan 27, 2008)

I want to veg for at least 2 weeks this time. I`m curious and anxious to see how the new strain goes.:watchplant:


----------



## Izual (Jan 29, 2008)

Ah god, read through your whole grow, mouths been waterring the whole time, cant wait to see how your new grow goes!.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 6, 2008)

The first two pics are Cuttings from one of my chronic ladies, #3 actually.  They are very stout bushy plants, very very indica. They can handle quite a bit of food, and consume plenty. The other* one* is from a mango girl#2. Its a bit taller, with nice internodal spacing.  Its also handles the foods well. These are 9 days old and are on 18/6 lighting. Both are supposed to be very heavy yieldiers with descent smoke. We shall See:watchplant:


----------



## UncleSativa (Feb 7, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> I borrowed someones camera....................
> theyre really packing on the weight.
> The Rhino is nearing the end while the skywalker has a ways to go.:yay:


 
I bow to you master. Your stuff looks amazing!! How long have you been growing?


----------



## gangalama (Feb 7, 2008)

UncleSativa said:
			
		

> I bow to you master. Your stuff looks amazing!! How long have you been growing?


 
You flatter me mang, I`m 21. been growin for about 4years now


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

Thats my last pounda Rhino! I got a few jars other than those bags but not 2much. The Herb aged so nicely!!! Still a few jars of walker left too, it gets burned later on at night .


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 9, 2008)

wow, man... that is some wickedly dank stuff you grew there... I bet you if you took one of those buds of skywalker and made some cold water extracted hash out of it, it would blow your mind off. PM HGB for his method of making hash... *blow your mind*... trust me.


----------



## SALTROCK (Feb 9, 2008)

Dam nice job hope your next grow is as good if not better than this last one.

Thanks
SALT


----------



## gangalama (Feb 9, 2008)

Time will tell. I like not knowing what to expect with the buds, cant wait to see. I should be flippin over to 12/12 pretty soon.


----------



## sportcardiva (Feb 9, 2008)

nice looking buds


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

So I hit two weeks veg on these girls, Theyve been on 12/12 for a few days now. Theyre still on veg nutes for the next little while though. I doubt that i`m gonna be let down with these plants, theyre very vigorous. The chronic has node after node with almost no space, I see like 20+ budsite on each one!!!!! The mango Is taller and thicker @ the stock, a real heavy eater! These should be making way for some monster buds!! I got2 get my co2 kicking ASAP!!! Im very anxious for this one:hubba:  Appreciate ur feedback!! 
Peace!!!


----------



## Pothead420 (Feb 15, 2008)

i use the same waterfarms they work great i use them without the resovoir my first time using them one of my plants caught some disease and it made its way threw all the buckets i use a small area and had heat issues when that happend all better now expect good things from those farms  the plants are looking great


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 15, 2008)

Looking great man!!  I have a few of those I keep my moms in.  They grow very fast when everything is optimal


----------



## gangalama (Feb 15, 2008)

yah they grow really fast compared to everything else ive tried.


----------



## Melissa (Feb 15, 2008)

wow :holysheep: looks beautiful ,,, :tokie:

sounds like she smokes even better,, lucky you :rofl:


----------



## Zarnon (Feb 16, 2008)

Looking great man!   I love the waterfarm type setup.


----------



## Thorn (Feb 16, 2008)

jus had brief look at ur grow man, looking sweet. those first buds looked ace! will come back to read more when i got time.


----------



## I'ma Joker Midnight Toker (Feb 16, 2008)

Hey man that Farm is really paying off for you...great job the plants look awesome... 

PS. How many times a day are you feeding them with the Farm? They are super healthy...


----------



## gangalama (Feb 16, 2008)

I'ma Joker Midnight Toker said:
			
		

> Hey man that Farm is really paying off for you...great job the plants look awesome...
> 
> PS. How many times a day are you feeding them with the Farm? They are super healthy...


 
24 hour drip seems to work Great!!!


----------



## That crazy vancouver guy (Feb 16, 2008)

look'n good, gang...

u seem to have quite a grasp on using those farms.


----------



## sweetnug (Feb 16, 2008)

I agree with the 24 hour watering, never got anything bad from it.  I have tried it on a timer but didn't like it at all


----------



## gangalama (Feb 17, 2008)

sweetnug said:
			
		

> I agree with the 24 hour watering, never got anything bad from it. I have tried it on a timer but didn't like it at all


 
Yah I had no luck with the timer either, it would often come back on and the driprings wouldnt even drip. I think letting it sit still allows it to clog up quicker


----------



## gangalama (Feb 18, 2008)

WOW!:holysheep:  these bucket systems never caese to impress me. This is what two days of budfood does, turns girls to monsters!  Theyre gonna be *BIG*!!!!! The sideways pic is the Mango.  The pics dont do alot of justice to the plants, also the light makes em screwy.


----------



## gangalama (Feb 24, 2008)

I neglected to mention that these girls got treated with CHI. Im not familiar with these strains so I wouldnt know the diff but They are Growing Day by Day. The Mango Is MonSTROuS!!over 5&1/2 feet with the bucket (its shaped like an upside down umbrella) And the Chronic Looks like a candelabra with numerous top buds. Theyre both looking VERY promising!! Im going to do another Rhino grow soon so I`ll use the CHI on half and see if their is any substantial diiffernce made. Anyone ever try this stuff???


----------



## doobz (Feb 24, 2008)

awesome thread mate.. loving the dogs also.. my missus spotted them and asked me to start reading the thread all over again.. 

seriously awesome big nugs you got there. 

stay cool
doobz


----------



## dmack (Feb 24, 2008)

Looking great. Many bud sites with bud are to come in the future


----------



## gangalama (Feb 26, 2008)

This Mango Just keeps stretchin out!!!! I`ve had to move my light up 4 days in a row. I`m definately keepin to one strain per setup  next time. I`d much prefer the uniformity.  Oh well, now that I know shes a monster i can set up properly next time. The first close up is the Chronic and The second close up is Mango. I havent hit these Girls with KOOLBLOOM yet but very soon......
Peace


----------



## Thorn (Feb 26, 2008)

wow man that one top is soooooo tall!!! Yea i can see that being a pain in the azz, it would jus be so much easier if they were all same height grr. Loookin good tho bro


----------



## parkingjoe (Mar 2, 2008)

hey ganjalama youre aged 21 thats terrible doode it must be horrible being like
26 years younger than parkingjoe and being an obviously better grower to boot i must add.

lol

ps cute puppy btw doode

and on another note ........Zarnon ive just noticed your back.

yeeee haaaawwwwwwww

welcome back man we all missed ya and ya mensa type threads ya brainiac.

lol

pkj


----------



## luke (Mar 2, 2008)

awsome grow man wish i had your yeild loks like atleast 2 1/2 pounds how many plants did you yeild


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 3, 2008)

*Whats up mang. Now that my friend is what we call a jungle and a very healthy jungle at that.   Looks like it's gonna be a very nice harvest also when the time comes. :hubba:  Your doing a great job mang keep it up.  *


----------



## gangalama (Mar 7, 2008)

Whatsup everybody!!!!!!!!! U should see these freaky womens!!! Ima take pics 4 u asap. Theyre all even taller, starting to swell and stink!!! Cya soon.

P.S. I havent logged in 4a while


----------



## thestandard (Mar 7, 2008)

mother of dank.. jeeze man, this has been crazy.. home stretch time now.


----------



## gangalama (Mar 10, 2008)

thestandard said:
			
		

> mother of dank.. jeeze man, this has been crazy.. home stretch time now.


 
I`ll take that as a compliment


----------



## gangalama (Mar 10, 2008)

These Girls are swellin up very nice. The mango is not only freakishly large but its gettin *QUITE* bigbuds. The Chronics are nice and sturdy indicas and the ones that arent being robbed of light are very big. They have very different smells. The mango is like a sweet melony marijuana, and the chronics giving a dankygrapefuity smell. Both are pretty fragrant!!!! The pics do not do justice, but enjoy!!! The 1st 5pics are of the mango the last 3 are of the Chronic.


----------



## gangalama (Mar 10, 2008)

luke said:
			
		

> awsome grow man wish i had your yeild loks like atleast 2 1/2 pounds how many plants did you yeild


 
I got 2&1/2 lbs off of 5 rhino plants.


----------



## Thorn (Mar 11, 2008)

WOW man thats some serious growing!! Good to see its coming along this well...keep it up


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 11, 2008)

Wow, those are some hot girls.....  I bet you sit in there all day dreaming about them, smoking a blunt...


----------



## gangalama (Mar 12, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Wow, those are some hot girls..... I bet you sit in there all day dreaming about them, smoking a blunt...


 
I Wish I could spend my whole day growin/smokin weed. One day........:hubba:


----------



## Disco94 (Mar 13, 2008)

gangalama said:
			
		

> I Wish I could spend my whole day growin/smokin weed. One day........:hubba:


 
It is fun... come join us!  The working world is a drag anyway!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 13, 2008)

LOL, yeah i cant wait to retire too. Go buy a large farm and retire baby! No hassles...


----------



## smokybear (Mar 13, 2008)

Those ladies look fantastic my friend. Cant wait to see a final weight at harvest. Definitely a great journal. Good luck with those babies and make sure to keep us posted on your progress. Take care.


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 18, 2008)

Where are you? I am worried, are the girls ok.....


----------



## gangalama (Mar 30, 2008)

No need 2 worry my friends Im alive and well. As are my Girls. The mango actually got taken down about 20 min ago. One monstrous plant!! I`ve had no camera recently so no pics, but ASAP 4 sure. Very stinky and a little overdone I think (got some seedage) unique buds that im lookin 4ward to ingesting. The Chronic looks fantastic and I`lll take pics 4u all hopefully 2morrow!! Till then, Peace!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Mar 31, 2008)

Cant wait..... Tic Tok


----------



## gangalama (Apr 2, 2008)

Sorry LAdies and gents I kinda fell off my journal:cry:   
Been 2busy to even give them 100%, though they dont seem to mind.
BUt here are some Long overdue Pics 4all to see and enjoy!!
This is just the mango plant harvested a couple days ago, about halfway dried.:guitar:


----------



## gangalama (Apr 2, 2008)

These are my 7 Chronic ladies.:hubba:  Good sturdy plants, Caked in trichromes and have a very pleasant smell. They look like descent yielders, But I`ll know 4sure in another couple weeks.:dancing:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 3, 2008)

OooOoo, nice...


----------



## dmack (Apr 3, 2008)

I love your journals. Some amazing growing you have there bro. Later


----------



## gangalama (Apr 4, 2008)

I just smoked my first spliff of the mango and I`m quite rocked!:48: 
Thats no small task as I`ve been smoking some impressive weed lately. It burned in a paper but im gona let it dry for the night and bag it tomorrow. Very unique "woody/nutty" smell when cutting it up, good strong stanky taste and a nice stone. Cant wait 4the Chronic!!!! its gonna B Chronic!!!:smoke1:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Nice man... So them water farms are working out nice? How many crops have you done with them?


----------



## gangalama (Apr 4, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Nice man... So them water farms are working out nice? How many crops have you done with them?


 
Thats my second crop with the waterfarm. Definately not my last:hubba:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you clean them well after every use?


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 4, 2008)

I really am interested in purchasing a few..


----------



## gangalama (Apr 7, 2008)

Timmyjg6 said:
			
		

> Do you clean them well after every use?


Yah 4sure! I clean them as much as possible during the using of them too!  They get a thorough scrubdown @ the end. Lotsa salt buildup! If you do buy one of these systems, the washer on the controller bin is paperbased replace it with a rubber one!!! Goodluck!!

P.S.  I yielded 3/4 of a pound off my one mango plant:woohoo:


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

WHAT!!! Dang man, Props...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 7, 2008)

I have a question, I have read threw your thread and saw that you use all different Brand's and type's of nutrients. Why is this, have you experimented with others and these are your fav? I have bin searching for god nuts and found your thread and thought i would try what you are trying...


----------



## gangalama (Apr 8, 2008)

The person who taught me to grow only uses a 2part solution and Bcuzz.  I had been recommended to try carboload like 100 times so that was the first thing I added to the mix. It improved the weed. Then I chose to add something for a stronger initial start(the VitamaxPlus) and I wasnt disappointed. Then I realized that marijuana needs a high PK ratio near the end of its cycle and I picked up the koolbloom, once again not disappointed.  The main thing is that a 2part solution will grow descent weed, but you need additives to get the bomb chronic!! I chose these in particular because; theyve all been thoroughly researched; they are all liquids; they all play a different part in the grow; and they dont conflict with one another. I would think that sticking to all one brand would be a good idea. I have a grow coming up and we purchased all Advanced Nutrients(the 3part, Carboload, Budblood, & Overdrive) Im really looking 4ward to it. Goodluck with whatever u do!!!!


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Yeah i really want to get a few water farms and try 3-4 different combination of nutrients all with clones from same mother and just see what happens...


----------



## Timmyjg6 (Apr 8, 2008)

Hay is there any way you could share with me your feeding schedule? I think i am about to try what your doing if you don't mind, i just think your doing an awesome job. Thanks man, and i hear lots of great things about Advanced Nutrients, just really pricey. But you know what they say, you get what you pay for!....Keep it green bro


----------



## gangalama (Apr 12, 2008)

This is the Chronic just before the chop:holysheep:


----------



## gangalama (Apr 12, 2008)

And after the haircut 

P.S  I flushed for about 10 days with these ones!!!! Should taste phenominal!!!:hubba:


----------



## Growdude (Apr 13, 2008)

Some good looking bud!


----------



## Dogtown Toker (Dec 14, 2009)

gangalama said:
			
		

> And after the haircut
> 
> P.S I flushed for about 10 days with these ones!!!! Should taste phenominal!!!:hubba:


 
Great lookin grow dude! So you are Hydro?


----------



## gangalama (Dec 14, 2009)

Dogtown Toker said:
			
		

> Great lookin grow dude! So you are Hydro?


yessir. theres just expanded clay pellets in those buckets.


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 14, 2009)

way to bring back an old thread without a pause Gangalama!

Got any new waterfarm pics? 

I am a "waterfarmer" and I love pics of other waterfarm setups....

I'll post mine later on tonight, but I run some together..keep some separate..very versatile..


----------



## RiskyPack (Dec 15, 2009)

I was wondering how the controller bin with waterfarms work? I have an aquafarm, and I really think it is a hassle to change the res. I wish you could get an extra res bucket for doing the change.. If you have the bin, you only need to change the water in that, right? They are all connected? Do you still need an airpump for each unit?


----------



## cmd420 (Dec 15, 2009)

First, tell me what the difference is between an aquafarm and a waterfarm...


----------



## someguy (Dec 15, 2009)

whoa, amazing!


----------



## gangalama (Jan 13, 2010)

RiskyPack said:
			
		

> I was wondering how the controller bin with waterfarms work? I have an aquafarm, and I really think it is a hassle to change the res. I wish you could get an extra res bucket for doing the change.. If you have the bin, you only need to change the water in that, right? They are all connected? Do you still need an airpump for each unit?


its one air pump with four tubes all t-split. and yes you just need to top up the rez but! youve got to get as much of the old mix out from each of those buckets everytime you change your nutes. Annoying @times, but necessary.im not familiar with the aquafarm. hope that answers ur questions


----------



## nouvellechef (Jan 13, 2010)

Luv how you chime back in after a 6 month hiatus. Nice. Whens the next grow?


----------



## loolagigi (Jan 29, 2010)

lets see more. i think i might grab your previouse nute mix. or maybe look up that 3 part A.N.   thanks for being here.


----------



## Obama kush (Mar 14, 2010)

Ive been reading ur journal im pretty impressed that the buckets are doing great for you. Im looking forward to buying the 8 pack but just kinda wanted to ask what are the most troublesome tasks in dealing with the buckets. Im growing blue dream and black domina in coco and im anxious to see what i could do with these buckets. I have an extra room to run the buckets. Any advise you could give to the forum about handling these buckets would be appreciated. P.s do u think cana nutes would work with ur settup?. Thanks for the grow journal and for taking the time to be here ur buds look great.


----------

